# Any mandolin players?



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

An older fellow at work Is wanting to sell me his mandolin I'm thinking about buying it just to learn something new. Anybody else play one?


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

what kind is it.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Not real sure the guy didn't know. If it looks like it's not worth it then I'm going to pass but hearing the old man talk about it and his other instruments I'm sure it'll be a decent deal.


----------



## Buckstrack (Apr 3, 2011)

12 strings and close together, good luck


----------

